# Box Turtle lost her lower beak



## caligull (Jul 3, 2014)

One of my box turtles lost her lower beak last summer. The beak got a crack in it and a few days later fell off completely. I was hoping that it would grow back. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? What causes this?


----------



## guille24 (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you have a y pics of how the turtle looks right now ? that might help the experts .


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2014)

Sometimes the beak could be to long, or it can just crack sometimes like a tooth does. A little unusual for the lower beak, but should grow back with no problems.


----------



## caligull (Jul 4, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Sometimes the beak could be to long, or it can just crack sometimes like a tooth does. A little unusual for the lower beak, but should grow back with no problems.



When she first lost her beak, I Googled it and I read that she should grow another one; I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with this. Thanks for the reassurance that it will grow back. (I just wish it would grow quicker than it is)


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2014)

I have never personally had one with a broken beak , but I have seen a lot through the turtle club, It will take time, but it will eventually grow back , like a finger nail.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2014)

It might mean that the turtle is calcium deficient, thus has weak bones, shell, beak and nails.

I have a large tortoise who has a split in the middle of his upper beak. If I allow the edges to grow long, the split goes deeper each time he bites his food, so I have to keep the sides trimmed or ground down.

So, make sure your turtle has a calcium-rich diet, and keep the beak trimmed to a normal growth and not allowed to get long.


----------



## caligull (Jul 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It might mean that the turtle is calcium deficient, thus has weak bones, shell, beak and nails.
> 
> I have a large tortoise who has a split in the middle of his upper beak. If I allow the edges to grow long, the split goes deeper each time he bites his food, so I have to keep the sides trimmed or ground down.
> 
> So, make sure your turtle has a calcium-rich diet, and keep the beak trimmed to a normal growth and not allowed to get long.


Thanks Yvonne,
I will increase her calcium and check her beak.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cuttlbones are great, because they do both. the trick is getting your tort to eat them!


----------

